# [Dhcp] free et /etc/conf.d/net (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Etant chez free, j'ai configure l'interface de ma gentoo (qui fait routeur) en dhcp.

J'ai bien l'ip de Free qui me parvient mais j'ai des tas de log qui sont generes dans le renouvellement de l'IP.

dans mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net j'ai :

```
modules=( "dhclient" )

config_eth0="dhcp"

```

j'ai essaye aussi avec modules=( "dhcp" ) sans un meilleur resultat.

dhclient: send_packet: Operation not permitted

Toutes les 12 s, j'ai ce message dans mes mails de securité

Ou dans /var/log/messages

May 10 16:42:05 kinder dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 63.157.125.231 port 67

May 10 16:42:05 kinder dhclient: send_packet: Operation not permitted

Une idee ?Last edited by mcsky2 on Thu May 10, 2007 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Problème de firewall local mal configuré?

----------

## lejim

Ca ne répond pas à la question mais pourquoi ne pas config en ip fixe manuellement? vu que tu auras toujours la même adresse...

----------

## mcsky2

Ok pour l'ip fixe mais je ne connais pas la passerelle 

Quand je fais un route la passerelle commence par  lns-bzn-51f-

Comment je peux connaitre la passerelle ?

----------

## geekounet

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> Ok pour l'ip fixe mais je ne connais pas la passerelle 
> 
> Quand je fais un route la passerelle commence par  lns-bzn-51f-
> 
> Comment je peux connaitre la passerelle ?

 

```
# route -n
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## mcsky2

Ok merci

----------

